# Opening Day Doe



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

Got a doe at 8:45 this morning with my Bowtech Guardian. She made the mistake of coming into 20 and stopping broadside...


----------



## deeker (Oct 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> Got a doe at 8:45 this morning with my Bowtech Guardian. She made the mistake of coming into 20 and stopping broadside...



Since you FAILED to post pics...it did not happen....

However, a backstrap with a pic just might redeem you. Maybe...

Congrats!!!!

Kevin


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

Pics to come. I still got to skin her and run her up the street to my buddies walk in cooler.


----------



## deeker (Oct 1, 2010)

tree md said:


> Pics to come. I still got to skin her and run her up the street to my buddies walk in cooler.



We have yet to kill an elk or deer this season. My son lost a trophy mulie about three weeks ago....

It is going to be in the low 90's today here....

We need a walk in cooler.....bad.

Send a backstrap to my place....

Kevin


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

There will definitely be some backstrap on the barbie tonihjt!


----------



## deeker (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks good!!!

What do you guestimate her live weight to have been??? Between 80 and a hundred lbs???


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 1, 2010)

Is that a rabbit? 

Nope, looked a little closer and did see the color markings of a doe. 


Nicely done! Those are "good eaters!"

Opening day for us is tomorrow. Hoping to get out for an evening hunt.

Things are pretty soggy after that storm blew through. 
Planning to hunt an area I usually don't get into until later in the season.


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

We work a DMAP on our lease and run our own check station so we have to weigh every deer we kill and pull a jaw bone for the biologist to age. The doe hog dressed 80. I imagine she would have gone 100-105 live weight. I aged her at 2.5 but the biologist will have to confirm that.

A good eater for sure! I'm about to test it out and let you know...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats! Bow is in now for us, smoke poles(BP) come in tomorrow. My favorite is in a few more weeks, RIFLE!!!

Those small deer eat very well for sure! Does need to be busted too, many people won't shoot 'em.


----------



## deeker (Oct 1, 2010)

You go ahead and enjoy fresh backstraps....we are having fried ruffed grouse tonight....don't feel too bad.....


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

Now I'm jealous! Haven't had a fried ruffie since I was a kid... See very few of them anymore... Anytime I see them in the woods they give me a heart attack before I can draw a bead... But I never was much of a bird hunter.


----------



## tree md (Oct 1, 2010)

Smoked the heart for my dog... It was shot all to hell anyway.


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 4, 2010)

great job.


----------



## duane9835 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice Job! Smoked heart sounds like an awesome idea..... i'll have to try that.....


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 4, 2010)

*smoked heart*

The last one was clipped by a .30-06. I tossed it to a friendly dog that
was helping clean up the mess. It went down in one gulp. I saved the back strap, hams and other choice parts for winter vittles.

I used to have beagles, if you winged a cottontail & the dogs made it
into the thicket first, no rabbit for the hunter & the dogs were full & done
for the day.


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 7, 2010)

I guess it is true about deer weighing less the farther south you go. I have weighed lots of does over the years and the average for a mature doe here is 108 pounds dressed. The heaviest that I have weighed was 115. 

There is no better eating than a healthy doe as far as I am concerned and the hunt is the same-there just aren't any antlers. I did a lot of deer damage control work this summer and summer venison is even better. We make lots of jerky, snack stix, summer sausage, and bacon burger as well as all the regular cuts-great stuff! 

That is a great shot you put on her! I shoot a BowTech Tribute and have shot a big doe and two fawns with it so far this fall.


----------

